
Ask HN: Why can't I star stories? - egfx
Often I want to bookmark a story on HN but I have to go out of my way to do it. Navigating and organizing bookmarks is a pain. Why can&#x27;t there be a simple read later button on stories? I sometimes just want to comment on something just so I can refer to it later.
======
detaro
The discussion pages of stories have a "favorite" button at the top.

------
zitterbewegung
There is a favorite option on each post.

------
egfx
oh wow, I didn't notice the favorite button until now. But apparently I
favorited something in 2013.

~~~
Mz
Misclicks happen. ;-)

